# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La Corriente del Golfo, salvación de Europa frente al cambio climático

## Jonasino

> Europa se salvará de los peores impactos económicos del cambio climático gracias a una ralentización prevista de la corriente del Golfo, según predice una nueva investigación.
> 
> Los científicos han sugerido hace mucho tiempo que el calentamiento global podría ralentizar, e incluso detener el vasto sistema de corrientes océanicas, incluyendo la Corriente del Golfo, que mantiene cálida a Europa.
> 
> Conocido como la Circulación Termohalina, este sistema funciona como una cinta transportadora, llevando agua caliente desde los trópicos a Europa, donde la evaporación disminuye la salinidad y la densidad hasta que ese agua se hunde.
> 
> A medida que el mundo se calienta, se predice que el derretimiento de los casquetes polares y un aumento de precipitaciones ralentizará el proceso inundando los océanos de agua dulce fría.
> 
>     El calentamiento lento para Europa significa un calentamiento más acelerado en otro lugar
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/0...mbio-climatico

----------


## albertillovernel

Yo creo que el brazo de mar que separa Iberia de África no es lo suficientemente ancho como para moderar el calentamiento que se viene produciendo en zonas del Magreb. Y vemos que en general los sistemas de borrascas circulan a mayores latitudes, incidiendo a Europa continental pero dejándose olvidada la península. Como mucho, descargan en la fachada occidental y ahí se quedan la gran mayoría. El cambio climático no va a reportar nada bueno en casi ningún lugar del mundo. Y lo estamos viendo mes a mes, llevamos más de año y medio de récords de temperatura, y los que faltan.

----------


## Jonasino

Yo pienso mas que la naturaleza es sabia y hay ciclos que se repiten a lo largo de los años o siglos. Pienso desde el lado optimista, espero no equivocarme.

----------


## pablovelasco

O sea, que lo de calentamiento global está mal dicho, ahora hay algunos que hasta dicen que europa se puede congelar??? Claro, de ahí el uso del término "cambio climático", es más transparente, ya voy entendiendo, ya...
Por cierto, y si resultara verdad lo que dicen algunos, y el impacto humano en ese "cambio" no sea tan grande como proclama una vasta multitud de científicos?

----------

